# Vibes For Alfie



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

This is my gorgeous Alfie who needs some healing vibes right now. He is currently at the vets with an impacted stomach. He is doing better than the vet thought he would which is a good sign. I just want my baby boy all better and home with me! Floppy ears crossed everybun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh Alfie  *massive bunny hugs*

Em
xx


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

*Sends lots and lots of good vibes* Hope he feels better really soon.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lots of good vibes heading your way!! Good luck Alfie and get well soon.

ps what a gorg bunny!!!!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh poor boy! get well soon lil bun
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Toby and Tess send bug bunny hugs


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone x
Bunderful news!
Alfie is home!
I am the happiest bunny Mum in the world right now! I think he is very happy as well, there have been lots of hugs and chin rubs and he usually hates hugs :lol:


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

YAY!! Thats really good to hear.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great news. Were they able to diagnose anythihng?


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

He had an impacted stomach, he thought eating his fur was a good idea


----------

